# How to release wood pigeon



## pratesprates14 (5 mo ago)

So I've been caring for this wood pigeon for 3 weeks had pox and I'm wondering if I could release it since it's getting stronger.


----------



## pratesprates14 (5 mo ago)

Pox lesions on tips of toes. One nail alreado gone two big lesions on beak fell off.


----------



## pratesprates14 (5 mo ago)

Epic bird


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He looks very young. Is he able to eat all types of seeds and fly well? 

He will need to spend time outside to get used to the other pigeons and the area. Do you feed them in your garden? 

Can you move his cage outside during the day for a couple of hours? (under your supervision) Do this for the next two weeks and when you think he is ready, just open up and let him come out by himself.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi Marina, thank you for your replay. I live in London on estate and have no aviary and no garden. Would never want to relise this bird in my area since it is very polluted . I found this bird in the the seaside area far away from the place I live. At the very moment the bird sits in her cage in my bedroom.She likes to eat sunflower seeds.and fresh broccoli. I keep the cage open most but not all of the time. The room is far from specious and the light from the window makes her try to eskape. I have been planning to travel back to that seaside spot in two weeks time and relise here there. She looks much better now and is comming of the pox with minimal damage probably due to her stronger immune system. I am not in touch with any rehabers and the chanse of finding one is rather slim. Would it be reasonable to relise the bird in the original spot ?

Haw do I strenghten her wings in my bedroom?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Ideally she needs to go to a rescue centre (but apparently in your country they don't take in birds due to avian flu). Are you giving her calcium with added Vit D3 and a general vitamin supplement?

The problem is that you just can't release her in a strange environment as she won't know where to find food. 

Are you on FB or maybe have a friend that can post on your behalf? Try Pigeon rescue and rehabilitation. They have members in the UK and someone closeby can hopefully take her.


----------

